# aquarium salt vs. marine salt?



## blue_07

I have a feeling I'm posting a redundant topic, but I'm new here so pardon me . What is the difference between these kinds of salts? Is there any? I have two balloon mollies is the reason I ask, and I was wondering which was better for them. Can either of them help with fin repairment?
Thanks!


----------



## Puffer Pita

Marine salt is better for brackish fish.
http://www.thepufferforum.com/articles/water/salt.html
http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/docs/health/salt.shtml


----------



## TheOldSalt

Aquarium salt is usually a blend of only a few salts at best, but Marine salt is some dozen salts and fortified with about 70 elements in the relative concentrations you'd find them in the ocean. The main difference is that while marine salt can be used for most aquarium purposes, aquarium salt can't be used to make a saltwater aquarium since it lacks so many critically needed ingredients.


----------



## redpaulhus

The biggest difference IME is that most "aquarium salts" do not buffer kH at all, while "marine salt" will buffer the kH and often slightly raise pH.


----------



## COM

The "Aquarium Salt" sold by API and as a store brand by many of the chains is a very simple product: Kosher Salt. Only difference? They usually mark it up about 500%.


----------



## jones57742

blue_07 said:


> I have a feeling I'm posting a redundant topic, but I'm new here so pardon me . What is the difference between these kinds of salts? Is there any?


Yes per TOS also.

The salt to which I believe you are referring is Sodium Chloride (NaCl) but many other salts exist in nature (as referenced by TOS) the two other most prevalent of which are Potassium Chloride (KCl) and Magnesium Chloride (MgCl2) which are present in Marine Salt products.




blue_07 said:


> I have two balloon mollies is the reason I ask, and I was wondering which was better for them. Can either of them help with fin repairment?


IMHO no although it may be able to prevent further degradation.

You might consider attaining pristine water conditions and dosing with Melafix as well as subsequently maintaining pristine water conditions.

TR


----------



## Felicia

I've always used marine salt for mollies because they are technically brackish fish. They appreciate the higher KH and pH. I've even kept them in my full marine tank.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

Aquarium or "conditioning" salt is pretty much kosher salt (NaCl sans the iodine in table salt). It's used in freshwater aquariums as a chemical free approach in preventing ich and other diseases. It also _somewhat_ improves your nitrite and nitrate levels, or so the company says, but I would never bank on that. Marine or Sea salt mixes have a ton of other trace elements, most of which are important to invertebrates, but fish appreciate them as well.


----------

